# Help Subscription To Lhcf Cancelled?



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 26, 2016)

Did I do something wrong? Without warning my subscription to lhcf was cancelled via paypal. Is this a glitch? Anyone else have one? What do I do? Help!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay so no answer but I saw another thread that is similar so I am assuming that I just need to repay as subscriptions are cancelled. Mods Please close this thread.


----------



## Maynard (Jul 12, 2016)

I just got an email stating mine was cancelled and it isn't due to expire until 12/31/2016


----------



## Sugadoll (Jul 12, 2016)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Did I do something wrong? Without warning my subscription to lhcf was cancelled via paypal. Is this a glitch? Anyone else have one? What do I do? Help!


Mine too


----------



## VirtuousGal (Jul 12, 2016)

This happens to me every renewal period, I just pay up, but it is rather annoying


----------



## Topsido (Jul 12, 2016)

I just got one now.


----------



## MrsMe (Jul 12, 2016)

Same here. I received an email in the middle of the night.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jul 12, 2016)

I also got the email.  What gives?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2016)

I got one too.  And mine doesn't expire until 04-17?


----------



## LiLi (Jul 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got one too.  And mine doesn't expire until 04-17?


Same with me.


----------



## lana (Jul 12, 2016)

I got one too. The only thing I could come up with was that it won't automatically renew since I payed through Paypal.

It was a two year subscription and I'm not due to have it renew until 2017.


----------



## Topsido (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm not due too until 2017.


----------



## Tchanelle (Jul 13, 2016)

Mine too. It doesn't end until November


----------



## Jaelin (Jul 13, 2016)

Mine isn't supposed to end until Nov.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jul 14, 2016)

I also got the email. Expiration isn't until next month for me. I usually subscribe for 2 years. Is there any way to avoid this?


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Jul 14, 2016)

Jaelin said:


> Mine isn't supposed to end until Nov.


Me too yet I got an email from PayPal saying my subscription was cancelled. My subscription should expire Nov. 2016 so I don't know why I'm getting a cancellation email in July.


----------



## RUBY (Jul 14, 2016)

I just got an email also and i can't remember off the top of my head when mine is supposed to expire but i didn't think it was anytime soon. 
Whats going on?


----------



## fletgee (Jul 14, 2016)

Just got the email.  What is going on, ladies? What do we do to correct this?


----------



## RUBY (Jul 15, 2016)

Any updates? What happens when its time to renew? Can we still renew for multiple years? 

I think after a certain number of years (10 plus) you should get "lifetime" membership.


----------



## pear (Aug 3, 2016)

I received the same Paypal cancellation notice a few weeks ago and my 2-year membership expires in a few days. 

When I go to the Subscription page I notice that the only renewal option I can click on right now is for the 1-year membership. Are the 2-year memberships no longer available or do I have to wait until my 2-year membership ends in a few days in order to renew under the 2-year option?


----------



## RUBY (Aug 4, 2016)

Any answers ?


----------



## beverly (Aug 4, 2016)

RUBY said:


> Any answers ?


That just means that you have to renew manually (by clicking the "subscribe" hyperlink at the end of your current term)  and every year thereafter if you want to renew your subscription.  No one's account will automatically renew each year anymore. We discontinued the automatic renewal process as it was causing some confusion.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 14, 2016)

I got the same email last month and was a little confused and came here to see if I could still sign on. I checked my subscriptions and everything was fine showing that my 2 year subscription is still active but expires on...end of August I think. I just figured it was a glitch and would renew when it was time. Thanks to this thread now I know I have to manually resubscribe when mine ends.

Edit: OK mine ends end of October. Only question now is @beverly are the 2 year subscriptions no longer available? When I manually resubscribe at the end of the year will the 1 year be the only option?


----------



## beverly (Aug 30, 2016)

The 1 and 2 year subscriptions are still available - I apologize for the late reply @KammyGirl


----------

